# Bluescreen



## Tronnic² (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich hab schon wieder ein Probelm (eine Frage).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war vorhin AFK als ich ne CD gebrannt hab... Wie ich wieder kahm war ich beim login-bildschrim. Naja, hab mich angemeldet und dan bekahm ich diesen Fehler:



> Problemsignatur:
> Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
> Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
> Gebietsschema-ID:    1031
> ...



Was hat dass schon wieder zu bedeuten? Über google kann ich keinen änlichen Fehler finden...

Und dann hab ich noch ein Problem. Andauernd bekomme ich diese Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst war es immer wenn ich GTA IV gespielt hab (alle 5 Minuten). Das Spiel ist zwar nicht ausgegangen, aber der Bildschirm war 5 sekunden schwarz bis es wieder ging. Jetzt ist es schon so, wenn ich nur in Windows bin...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Irgendwie hab ich ständig Probleme! Langsam kotzt mich der neue PC echt an. Mit meinem alten hat ich fast nie Probleme, ausser das er zu langsam für alle Spiele war..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße, Franky


----------



## Ogil (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich hatte diesen "Der Anzeigetreiber wurde blabla zurueckgesetzt..." nach Problemen mit der GraKa-Temperatur. Lass mal GPU-Z mitlaufen. Unter "Sensors" gibt es die Optionen "Log to file" und "Continue refreshing while GPU-Z is in the background" und schau Dir dann mal das Ganze nach einem Absturz an...


----------



## Tronnic² (2. Januar 2009)

Die Graka ist in Windows bei 50-55C
Im spiel 70-75C... 

An den Temperaturen liegts bestimmt nicht


----------



## Klos1 (2. Januar 2009)

Schau mal Systemsteuerung\System und Wartung\Leistungsinformationen und -tools\Weitere Tools\Zuverlässigkeits und Leistungungsüberwachung und dann auf die Zuverlässigkeitsüberwachung, ob da was zu finden ist, was Aufschluss geben könnte.

Hast du dein Bios mal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht? Die ATI machte auf meinem Board anfangs auch Probleme. Biosupdate hat geholfen.

Edit: Was mir auch noch einfällt zu diesem Fehler ist, daß es wohl im Zusammenhang mit dem ATI-Treiber unter Vista stehen könnte. Irgendwie werden bei diesem Fehler immer ATI-Karten genannt. Um genau zu sein, handelt es sich hierbei um eine Abfrage von Vista an den Treiber. Wenn dieser nicht rechtzeitig antwortet, stellt Vista den Treiber wieder her und man bekommt eine Meldung wie du sie hast. Eben das der Treiber wieder hergestellt wird. Oder Vista bricht mit Bluescreen ab.

Ich muss jetzt dann leider weg, werde nachher haber nochmal googeln und dir bescheid geben. Sollte leicht zu finden sein.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/displ...dm_timeout.mspx

Das hab ich gemeint. Schau es dir mal an. Zuerst würde ich allerdings mal ein Biosupdate versuchen.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gibt es keinen eintrag in der Systemsteuerung der sich "System und Wartung" nennt. 

Und zum Bios Updaten. Kann da nicht was passieren? Und sind dann meine ganzen einstellungen weg?


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es keinen eintrag in der Systemsteuerung der sich "System und Wartung" nennt.
> 
> Und zum Bios Updaten. Kann da nicht was passieren? Und sind dann meine ganzen einstellungen weg?



Wenn das BIOS-update schief geht kann man  das Mainbord wegschmeißen...außer du hast einen sehr, sehr kulanten Distributor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im allgemeinen gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme, wenn man die Anleitung befolgt


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Neuste Mainboards haben wenn man Glück hat ein Backup des Werksbios was man dann notfalls laden kann, wenn das nicht vorhanden ist, kann das Ding aber futsch sein, ausprobieren würde ich es aber nicht, außer es ist nötig.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es keinen eintrag in der Systemsteuerung der sich "System und Wartung" nennt.



Gibts nicht! Muss da sein.



Tronnic² schrieb:


> Und zum Bios Updaten. Kann da nicht was passieren? Und sind dann meine ganzen einstellungen weg?



Nein, da kann nichts passieren. Das war mal vor grauer Vorzeit so. Heutzutage haben die meisten Boards Dualbios. Deines hat das Feature CrashFree Bios 3. Will heißen, es gibt im Bios einen kleinen Bereich, der nicht überschrieben werden kann. Sogar wenn du dein Bios kaputt flashen solltest, wärst du in der Lage über z.b. Diskette ein neues einzuspielen.

Und wenn man alles berücksichtigt und nicht so dumm ist und etwa online flasht, was ja heutzutage auch oft möglich ist, dann passiert da nichts.

Nimm dir einen USB-Stick zur Hand und formatiere ihn im FAT32-Format. Auf dem Stick spielst du dann das neueste Bios von der Homepage.

http://support.asus.com/download/download....SLanguage=de-de

Vergewissere dich nochmal, daß du das richtige Bios genommen hast. Es befindet sich nur das Bios auf dem Stick, sonst nichts.

Danach gehst du ins Bios und suchst das Flashtool. Wenn du es aktivierst kommt ein neuer Bildschirm. Dort solltest du dann den USB-Stick mit der Datei anwählen können. Dann einfach starten und gut ist. Dauert wenige Minuten und solang während des Flashvorgangs nichts passiert, wie etwa Stromausfall, ist alles gut.

Zur Not hast du wie gesagt die Hintertür über Crashfree Bios 3. 

Ich habe jetzt in der Bios-History nichts über Grakas gefunden, soweit es nicht zwei im Verbund betrifft, aber es sind anscheinend jede Menge Fixes bezüglich Unverträglichkeiten mit diversen Ram-Bestückungen dabei. Und der Ram ist bei deinem Bluescreen auch nicht auszuschließen.
Außerdem stand bei meinem Gigabyte auch nichts bezüglich Graka dabei, nach Update lief sie aber.

Ich würde es versuchen, aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. Risiko im Falle deines Boards geht gen Null.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich habe im Moment keinen USB stick da. Kann ich das Bios auch auf die Karte meiner Digitalkamera speichern und die Kamera dan per usb anschliessen? Oder muss das direkt sein?



/Edit Mir hat jemand gesagt, das ich das Bios auch in WIndows flashen kann.  

"ASUS Update V7.14.02 Install Program for Windows 2000/XP & 64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista."


Denke schon das das damit geht sollte oder?


/Edit2

Also ich hab jetzt das update mit dem tool gemacht. hat alles geklappt. musste halt nur mein bios wieder einstellen. Aber sonst ist alles ok. Ob das Problem  gelöst ist, weis ich noch nicht. Werde ich morgen (heute) machen.

Jetzt muss ich erstmal schlafen, da ich schon 24h. wach bin -.-

Gute nacht


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gibts nicht! Muss da sein.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nicht da...


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

_Und was ist daaas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Er fragte ja nach "System und Wartung"


----------



## painschkes (3. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Schau mal Systemsteuerung\System und Wartung\*Leistungsinformationen und -tools*\Weitere Tools\Zuverlässigkeits und Leistungungsüberwachung und dann


_
Hm , klick doch mal drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

>.< Ach so.. Naja, in der Suche hab ich nix gefunden.

Hmm, und was soll ich da jetzt schaun?

/Edit das vieleicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> /Edit Mir hat jemand gesagt, das ich das Bios auch in WIndows flashen kann.
> "ASUS Update V7.14.02 Install Program for Windows 2000/XP & 64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista."
> Denke schon das das damit geht sollte oder?



Ein Bios kann man natürlich im Windows flashen. Doch nun sage ich dir mal, warum man es nicht im Windows flashen sollte. Wie oft ist dir dein Rechner schon im Windows-Betrieb abgeschmiert? Und wie oft ist dein Rechner schon im Bios abgeschmiert? Was passiert mit deinem Board, wenn er unter dem Update abstürzt?

Deswegen macht man ein Biosupdate genau so, wie ich gestern sagte. Im Bios! Vor allem, wenn man weiß, daß der Rechner in letzter Zeit sich eh häufig mal mit Bluescreen verabschiedet.



Tronnic² schrieb:


> Er fragte ja nach "System und Wartung"



Genau, ich fragte nach System und Wartung. Doch genau da bist du doch schon drin. Geh mal links auf Startseite der Systemsteuerung. Und was siehst du nun? System und Wartung. Du hattest einfach die Ansicht auf klassisch geändert. Schon klar, daß er dann gleich alle Inhalte der Systemsteuerung anzeigt, anstatt die Punkte erstmal zu gliedern.

Leider hält sich der Informationsgehalt des Bildes auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Also der Fehler mit dem Betriebssystem könnte auch auf eine nicht wirklich funktionierende Grafikkarte hindeuten oder Probleme mit deren Treiber. 
Bedenkt man, daß du auch noch ständig die Meldung bekommst, das der Anzeigetreiber wieder hergestellt wird, so würde ich doch ganz stark vermuten, daß die ganzen Bluescreens im Zusammenhang mit der Grafik stehen. Sei es nun hardware- oder treiberbedingt. 

Am wahrscheinlichsten halte ich aber folgendes Szenario. Vista kommuniziert mit dem Treiber, es kommt keine Rückmeldung, Vista stellt wieder her oder kackt ab.

Aber gib doch einfach erstmal bescheid, ob du mit dem Update was bewirken konntest.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn kein Treiberupdate hilft, dann leihe dir mal ne andere Graka vom Freund aus und teste die.
Sind die Probleme weg weißst d8 das du ne neue brauchst sind sie dort auch noch da weißst du das du im software (Treiber)bereich weiter suchen musst.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt ca. 2 Stunden GTA gespielt, ohne Probleme. Sieht so aus, als ob das Bios-Update und Graka-Treiber neuinstallation geholfen haben.



Eine kleine Frage hab ich noch.

Ich hab meinen Laptop formatiert und Vista neu installiert. Es sind jetzt zwar alle Treiber drauf, aber das ganze System ist in englisch. Wo kann ich das umstellen? Denn in diesen Spracheinstellungen oder wie die heissen hab ich schon alles auf Germany umgestellt. Dan musste ich neu starten und es war immernoch englisch.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Bist du sicher das es eine Deutsche oder Multilanguargeversion ist.
Wenns eine Englische Version ist hast du wohl möglich pech.
Nur Ultimate hat glaub ich alle Sprachen.

Konntest du bei der Installation Deutsch auswählen.

Bei meiner Installation war damals nur Deutsch vorhanden!

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Ich konnte gar nix auswählen. Ist ja nur ne recover cd... und ich hatte den laptop 100% auf deutsch vorher


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Die Sprache solltest du aber schon vor der Installation irgendwo auswählen können. Nach der Installation geht das meines Wissens nach nur bei Enterprise oder Ultimate mittels Download des entsprechenden Paketes. Ansonsten kannst du nur nachträglich die Währung und Zeitangaben verändern. Genau das wirst du nun gemacht haben.

Die Auswahl gibt es bestimmt irgendwo da, wo du auch Zeitzone und dergleichen wählen kannst. Die hast du bestimmt nur übersehen, bzw. hast erst garnicht in das entsprechende Menu reingeklickt.


----------



## Tronnic² (3. Januar 2009)

Hm die Instalation verlief sehr seltsam. Ich hab die Recover CD rein, neu gestartet. Dann kahm Daten werden geladen. Daraufhin wurde ich gefragt, ob ich alles löschen will (alles aber auf englisch). Hab hald ja geklickt und dan gings los. Dauerte sehr lange, dann ist der Laptop runtergefahren und anschließend ins Windows. Dann musste ich die Driver CD einlegen. Es hat dann im cmd noch irgendwelche Datein kopiert. Das hat auch sehr sehr lange gedauert. Und dann ist ein paar mal neu gestartet. Hat dabei immer ein paar daten koppiert usw. Anschließend ist er ganz normal hochgefahren und ich war dann auf dem Desktop. Is halt alles auf englisch. Das tastaturlayout usw. konnte ich umstellen. Hab halt alles auf German gestellt, wos nur ging. Bei einer einstellung wollte er den neustart. Hab ich gemacht, aber dan war immer noch alles auf Englisch.

Hm, so schlimm ist es nicht. Aber schade ist es trozdem =/


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2009)

Also handelt es sich um eine Recovery von einem Notebook also um keine separat erworbene Windoesversion.
Was steht den auf der DVD drauf, oder musstest du die selbst vom HDimage erstellen?
Was ist es den für ein Notebook?

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Das Notebook ist von Asus. Model: Z53S

Auf der DvD steht das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (4. Januar 2009)

Soo, also die Probleme mit der Fehlermeldung (das die anzeigetreiber zurückgesetzt wurden) kahm wieder.  Dann hab ich mal nen Informatiker gefragt, wie ich das fixen könnte. Ich zeigte ihn meine Bios-Settings und er sagte sofort, das ich  "PICE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]" auf "[Auto]" setzen sollte. Der Grund dafür ist, das wenn die Graka mehr Voltage braucht, sich die auch nehmen kann wenns auf Automatisch steht.

Mein Problem ist jetzt gott sei dank gelöst *happy* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Franky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Schön, hoffe es bleibt weg.

Meiner Meinung nach hat das aber nichts mit dem Saft zu tun, den die Graka zur Verfügung hat. Diese Funktion steht meines Erachtens dafür, daß der PCI-Express-Takt nicht stur auf 100 Mhz taktet, sondern leicht darunter oder darüber variiert um ggbf. elektrische Störungen zu vermeiden. Auch habe ich mal gelesen, daß diese Funktion, so denn keine Störungen auftreten, generell auf Disabled stehen sollte, weil sie auch spürbar die Performance runterzieht.

Ich werde morgen mal googeln, ob ich den Artikel noch irgendwo finde, dann kannst du selbst mal lesen.


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Ja - die Erklaerung von Klos stimmt so. Mit irgendwelchen Spannungen hat das nix zu tun. Hier hat es z.B. eine gute Erklaerung was da passiert...

Ich wuerde mal schauen, was das BIOS da fuer Optionen hat. Manche Motherboards unterstuetzen "Smart Clocking" d.h. es werden einfach alle nicht benoetigten Clocks auf dem Board abgeschaltet um die EMI (Elektromagnetische Interferenzen) zu reduzieren.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Januar 2009)

Ich hab schon wieder diese seltsamen fehler. Die passieren jetzt so nach ca. 1-2 Stunden spielzeit.

Und gerade eben schon wieder einen bluescreen:



> Problemsignatur:
> Problemereignisname:	BlueScreen
> Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
> Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
> ...



Das passiert *NUR*, wenn GTA IV läuft. In *KEINEM* anderen Spiel!!


/Edit Mit Prime95, 3DMark06, ATITool 3D test läuft der PC einwandfrei und wird nicht zu heiss...

Langsam weis ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll... Der PC ist neu, und irgendwie läuft er nicht so wie er sollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit Nachdem was in google so steht, deutet alles auf ein Grafikkarten-Hardware bzw. Software Problem... Sollte ich einfach mal bei Hardwareversand.de anrufen? Oder liegts vieleicht wirklich nur an gta?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Schwer zu sagen. Hardwareversand.de wird dir hier wohl auch kaum helfen können. Wahrscheinlich schicken sie die Graka ein, aber ob die wirklich beschädigt ist, keine Ahnung. Aber wenn es wirklich nur in GTA auftaucht, würde ich eher zu nein tendieren. Das GTA immer noch mit ATI Probleme hat, ist ja nichts neues. Auch die neusten Patches schafften wohl nicht ganz Abhilfe.

Mmh...schwierig. Musst du wissen. Du kannst ja anrufen und denen was vorheulen. Die schicken die Karte zum Hersteller, der wiederum wahrscheinlich genauso wie bei mir drauf pfeift und eine neue zurückschickt. Also würdest du vielleicht dann nach ca. 5-6 Wochen eine neue Graka haben.

Ob die das dann besser macht, keine Ahnung. Oder du sagst ihnen, du willst jetzt eine GTX260 haben, so wie es am Ende auch bei mir war, nachdem ich zwei 4870 im Haus hatte

Mit der hättest du mit GTA wohl größere Chancen.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Januar 2009)

5-6 Wochen? Dann mach ich´s lieber nicht. Ich denke mal, ich kauf mir einfach Crysis, tausch das GTA wieder um (hab ja 2 J. Garantie) und Probiers damit... Wenns dann immer noch net geht, weis ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Bei mir waren es 5 Wochen


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Januar 2009)

Hmm, mir hat jetzt jemand gesagt das es möglicherweise an meinen NT liegt... Sind denn 550Watt nicht genug für mein System?


----------



## painschkes (5. Januar 2009)

_Solange es kein NoName ist sollte es ausreichen :-)

Oh , XilencePower - Das ist nicht sooo die dolle Firma, zumindest hab ich hier 2 kaputte im Schrank liegen :-/_


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich habe selber 550 Watt und einen Quadcore, welcher übertaktet ist. Mein System frisst definitv mehr als deines. Und es reicht. Aber das Netzteil kann es sein. Vielleicht ist es defekt.

Poste mal dein Netzteil!


----------



## Tronnic² (5. Januar 2009)

Woran merkt man, das das Netzteil denn kaputt ist. Denn wie gesagt, das Problem passiert nur bei GTA. Ich hab nochmal testweise ein paar Benchmarks parallel laufen lassen. (Prime95, ATI Tool) CPU sowohl Graka waren auf voller last. Aber.... Es ist rein gar nichts passiert. Alles wie immer 

Ich warte jetzt glaub ich erstmal ab, bis ich ein anderes "neues" Spiel wie z.B. Crysis oa. habe und werde dann sehn wies läuft. Vlt. liegts wirklich nur an GTA... dieser sch*******!


/Edit (sry post zu spät gesehn)


Xilence Power 550 Watt / SPS-XP550.(12)

Ausgangsstecker  	9 x interne Stromversorgung, 4-polig, 4-Pin-Mini-Stromversorgungsstecker, Strom: 4 PIN ATX12V-Anschluss, 15 PIN Serial ATA Power, Stromversorgung: ATX, 24-polig, mit abnehmbarem 4-poligem Aufsatz
Gestellte Leistung 	550 Watt
Produktbeschreibung 	JET XILENCE 550 W - Stromversorgung - 550 Watt
Gerätetyp 	Stromversorgung - Power Factor Correction (PFC) - intern
Spezifikationseinhaltung 	ATX12V 2.0
Eingangsspannung 	Wechselstrom 115/230 V
Ausgangsspannung 	+3.3, ±5, ±12 V
Gerätetyp 	Stromversorgung - Power Factor Correction (PFC) - intern
Spezifikationseinhaltung 	ATX12V 2.0
Stromversorgungsgerät
Eingabeanschluss/-anschlüsse 	1 x Stromversorgung
Gestellte Leistung 	550 Watt
Ausgangsstecker 	9 x interne Stromversorgung, 4-polig, 4-Pin-Mini-Stromversorgungsstecker, Strom: 4 PIN ATX12V-Anschluss, 15 PIN Serial ATA Power, Stromversorgung: ATX, 24-polig, mit abnehmbarem 4-poligem Aufsatz
Angaben zu Ausgangsleistungsanschlüssen 	1 x Stromversorgung: ATX, 24-polig, mit abnehmbarem 4-poligem Aufsatz ¦ 1 x 4-Pin-Mini-Stromversorgungsstecker ¦ 4 x interne Stromversorgung, 4-polig ¦ 2 x 15 PIN Serial ATA Power ¦ 1 x Strom: 4 PIN ATX12V-Anschluss
Ausgangsspannung 	+3.3, ±5, ±12 V
Eingangsspannung 	Wechselstrom 115/230 V
Verschiedenes
Besonderheiten 	Thermal Monitoring, 120 mm Lüfter
Produktzertifizierungen 	CE


----------



## Ogil (5. Januar 2009)

Also das sollte eigentlich ausreichen. Wie hast Du denn die GraKa angeschlossen? Per Adapter? Denn so wie ich das sehe hat das Teil ja keine 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker? Das Netzteil hat 2 getrennte 12V-Kreise - stell also sicher, dass Du alles auf BEIDE Kreise aufteilst und nicht z.B. nur 12V1 fuer alles benuetzt...


----------



## Tronnic² (11. Januar 2009)

So, ich kramer dieses Thread nochmal raus... 

Ich habe jetzt in verschiedenen foren nochmal geschaut was man alles gegen den all zu bekannten atikdmag.sys fehler (bluescreen/treiberabstürze) machen kann. 
Geholfen hat es rein gar nichts. Naja, vielleicht ein bisschen.
Also.. ich habe halt so Profile angelegt (im CCC), die ich dann manuell mit dem editor editiert hab. (Das hab ich gemacht weils in diesem Post so stand)
Ich legte ein Gamer Profil und ein Windows Profil an. Beim Windows Profil ist niedrige taktung (die niedrigste die im ccc einstellbar ist) und im Gamer Profil ist die höhere taktung (die vom werk eingestellte).
Alsoooo, da ich das noch nicht so gewohnt war, jedes mal vorm Spieln umzustelln hab ichs halt mal vergessen. Und naja, dann hab ich halt mal Crysis anstatt mit 800MHz GPU takt und 925MHz Speichertakt, ausversehn auf 500/465MHz gespielt. Erstmal hab ich mich gewundert, warum das spiel laggt (alles auf max einstellungen). Dann ists mir erst eingefalln, das ich vergessen hab umzustellen. Hmm, hab dann einfach mal ausprobiert die Crysis auf diesem niedrigen takt zu spieln, hab die einstellungen von MAX auf Hoch gestellt, und AA von 8x auf 4x. Dann liefs wieder flüssig, und zu meiner verwunderung -> OHNE ABSTÜRZE, treiberprobleme oder ähnliches... Und vorher ist Crysis Warhead alle 5 Min (oder weniger) abgeschmiert... Habs mir erst neu gekauft, und mich total geärgert, weil ich nichtmal bis zum ersten Speicherpunkt gekommen bin.. lol 

Also, wie kann das sein?  War Club3D einfach nur zu doof die Karte ordentlich zu übertakten oder was? o.O


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2009)

Du hast irgendwo einen Hardwarefehler. Habe kürzlich einen PC zusammengeschraubt, bei dem genau das gleiche Problem vorhanden war.
Manche Spiele liefen, andere liefen nicht. Es kam die gleiche Meldung, wie bei dir. 

Wie sich herausgestellt hatte, war ein Ram-Riegel im Arsch. Und immer, wenn der Treiber in den Spielen in den defekten Bereich des Rams schrieb, dann knallte es.

Und so in der Art wird es sich bei dir auch verhalten. Irgendetwas an deinem PC ist defekt.

War zuerst auch schon wieder am fluchen, von wegen scheiß ATI und so. Tja, war dann wohl eher scheiß G.Skill


----------



## Wagga (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habe ein ca. nun 1,5 Jahre altes NT von XILENT das XILIENT power 600 W, und bin eigentlich zufrieden, das musste ich leider kaufen da bequiet damals mir zu teuer war und es das einzig finanzierbare war, und ohne NT,eher ohne PC leben, geht nicht.
ich nutze es immer noch im neuen Pc siehe Sig.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (11. Januar 2009)

kann ich mit Memtest rausfinden ob er defekt ist?


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2009)

jop


----------



## Tronnic² (11. Januar 2009)

Ich habs jetzt ne stunde laufen lassen und hatte keinen Fehler.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Januar 2009)

dann wirds bei dir wohl eher graka oder netzteil sein.

Kannst aber auch mal einen ausbauen und versuchen, weil ein 100%iges Ergebnis hast du nach einer Stunde natürlich nicht.


----------



## Tronnic² (12. Januar 2009)

Ich hab jetzt an HWV diese mail geschickt:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Ich habe bei Ihnen am 29.11.08 einen PC bestellt den ich selbst zusammengestellt habe.
> Nur leider habe ich jetzt ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte (Club3D HD 4870 Overclocked 1024M.
> ...



Meint ihr das ist ok so? Hmmmm =/


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2009)

Auf die Schreibfehler gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein

Und was den Inhalt betrifft würde ich mal schätzen, daß sie dazu nicht bereit sind. Die werden dir sehr wahrscheinlich sagen, daß du die Grafikkarte zur Prüfung einschicken musst. Nach dem sie selbst auch kaum in der Lage sind, die Grafikkarte wirklich im Detail zu überprüfen, werden sie die Karte wohl an den Hersteller schicken. Genau so war es auch bei mir und es ist im Allgemeinen auch die übliche Vorgehensweise.

Denn die Karte wird ja auch vom Hersteller ersetzt und nicht von Hardwareversand. Die haben ebenfalls eine Garantie, in dem Fall bei Club3D und werden ihre Entscheidung von den Prüfungsergebnissen des Herstellers abhängig machen. Wenn Club3D sagt, die Karte ist Schrott, dann schicken sie eine neue und diese wird dann über Hardwareversand dir zugesendet. Allerdings wohl erst die Karte, die HWV dann ersatzweise von Club3D bekommt.
Im Voraus wird da nichts laufen.

Das ganze kann, wie ich dir ja schon sagte, bis zu 6 Wochen dauern. So war es zumindest bei mir und ich gehe mal davon aus, daß du mit dem gleichen Zeitfenster rechnen musst.

Wahrscheinlich wird die Karte beim Hersteller dann gleich entsorgt und dir eine neue zugestellt. Bei Powercolor scheint es jedenfalls so zu laufen. Denn im nachhinein betrachtet, war meine Powercolor wohl garnicht kaputt.
Denn die Palit, welche als Ersatz rausging, hatte ja die gleichen Fehler. 

Du kannst mir ja mal per PM bescheid geben, was sie geantwortet haben. Das würde mich nämlich auch interessieren. Trotzdem glaube ich, daß dein Plan nicht aufgehen wird.


----------



## Tronnic² (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab da jetzt mal Angerufen. Die haben mir auch gesagt, das das nicht geht. 
Da ich wirklich jetzt schon die Schnautze von ATI voll hab, was ich ihnen auch am Telefon erklärt habe, sagte ich 
einfach, das ich eine Nvidia will oder Geld zurück. Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll im Internet nachschaun welche Karte ich will, und soll dann nochmal anrufen. Naja, zum schluss kahm ich auf die Idee mir eine richtig gute Karte zu nehmen, das ich lange was davon habe. Ich nahm diese: Klick Eine GTX 280 OC von MSI. Dan hab ich nochmal dort angerufen, die haben mir dann gesagt, das ich die alte ATI karte gut verpacken soll, einen ausführlichen Brief schreiben soll was kaputt ist, Artikelnummer der neuen Karte drauf schreiben und mit dem Retourenschein (oder so) zurückschicken soll. Ich fragte dann, wie lange das dauert. Daraufhin bekahm ich die Antwort, das es so ca. eine Woche dauert. Ich glaub, das die mir die GTX gleich nach eingang der alten Karte schicken werden.

Naja hoffe mal das das so klappt ^.^ Denn mit diesem Laptop (der im Spiel auf 100C ist und in Windows auf 70C -_-) halte ich es nicht lange durch =/


Ps: Ich weis das ich oft schreibfehler reinhau, passiert halt wenn ich schnell schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich  l a n g s a m e r  schreibe, dan gehts schon. Aber so acht ich eig gar net drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sry wegen der Späten antwort, aber ich musste den Laptop erstmal zum laufen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Franky.

/Edit Ach was ich noch sagen will. Wie ich nach ner anderen Graka gefragt habe, hat die Dame am Telefon erstmal gezögert. Aber als ich kurze Zeit später erwähnt hab, das sie 123&#8364; teurer ist, sagte sie sofort das es ok ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (15. Januar 2009)

Und wieder hat ATI ein Kunde weniger =)

Ich hatte auch nur probleme mit meiner uralt ATI und von daher...na ja man sieht auch wie sich die Spielemacher, orientieren...bestes Beispiel GTA 4, Ati user haben seit kurzem keine Probleme mehr, bei vielen Nvdiauser, traten so gut wie nie Probleme auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

